# SOLENTTEERS MEET WEDNESDAY 4th APRIL



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How about a meet at the pub with no name AKA The White Horse at Priors Dean, near Petersfield. Cruise from PC World Hedge End Meet at 1915 then up to the pub

Date as above

Good Food and Beer available with a nice big field to line up our cars.

Names below please -

1. Robokn


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

1. Robokn
2. mighTy Tee


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

1. Robokn
2. mighTy Tee
3. Dean - Possibly Tt-less 

Rob, piccies of under the bonnet? Have a new camera that needs to meet your car!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Soon plus you can shoot the new interior and speakers all 17 of them


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

1. Robokn
2. mighTy Tee
3. Dean - Possibly Tt-less  
4. TT-Tony

I'll meet you there, as it's only a few miles from my home


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

1. Robokn
2. mighTy Tee
3. Dean - Possibly Tt-less  
4. TT-Tony
5. Mervyn ~ I'll go direct to the White Horse


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Robokn 
2. mighTy Tee 
3. Dean - Possibly Tt-less 
4. TT-Tony 
5. Mervyn ~ I'll go direct to the White Horse
6. Billp + Lorraine @pcworld


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Come on people more people must be interested than this


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wish I could, have to say no as we are away in Devon for Easter, it is unusual for us not to support the local meet - sorry Rob.
Have a good one!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No problemo have a good week end away you dirty ole buggers


----------



## Techno (Jan 14, 2007)

Would love to come but not in the area tonight.  Have a great time. Happy Easter to all


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Rob,

Really sorry but I can't make tonight now. I have to go to London to help Emily with some stuff, really sorry dude. beer soon?


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Rob et al,

Some kind person has given me a dose of cough & cold (me thinks it was Natalie as she had it at the weekend!) Sorry to miss tonight as it seems like a great pub.


----------

